# clang and location of intermediate files



## dcbdbis (Jul 24, 2014)

Good Afternoon,

FreeBSD 10.0 Release, x64. clang v 3.3

I have started porting my client applications to FreeBSD. My system disk is a SSD. I have used the man clang() pages and have set the three environment variables that clang looks for for tmp dirs.

When I am compiling, I do not want to beat my SSD to death. I use the iterative method for C++, so I compile and test frequently.

My question is: Where does clang store it's intermediate files? Am I to assume they are piped from memory as GCC used to do it?

I ask because `wait_on -h /tmp` is not showing any activity. I have /tmp mounted on tmpfs per @wblocks excellent ssd setup articles. But I was expecting to see activity caught by `wait_on -h /tmp`.

I would appreciate some clarification and some reassurance that I am not abusing my 1tb SSD.

Thank You!

Sincerely and respectfully,


Dave


----------



## mjguzik (Jul 24, 2014)

I suggest you run clang under truss or ktrace.


----------

